
Recreating Python's Slice Syntax in JavaScript Using ES6 Proxies - luord
https://intoli.com/blog/python-slicing-in-javascript/#.WzaN_HCYLhs.hackernews
======
foob
As the author, I'm really glad that you enjoyed this enough to share it, but I
doubt it will get much traction because it was just on the front page
yesterday. Maybe you would have better luck submitting the GitHub repository
instead :-) [1].

[1] - [https://github.com/intoli/slice](https://github.com/intoli/slice)

